# ~~Dog Vitamins/and Supplements~~



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi.
Anyone know of a good Natural doggie Vitamin and or Natual
Supplements
Would really appreciate some feed back.
Thanks, Blessings.


----------



## corky95621 (Apr 2, 2012)

i use Nupro and have for years. its AMAZING!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

My groomer told me about NuVet. I don't know if it's natural--you could google it and see what you think. I did buy a bottle, but I have not given them regularly because I read somewhere (which I have read all sorts of things everywhere) that if your dog gets too many vitamins that is more damgerous than not enough vitamins and if I was feeding them a good 5 star dog food they did not need vitamins and supplements. I don't know if that is right or not. My vet says that many dogs do not have adequate Vit D even on 5 star food.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

May I ask if you are looking to supplement regular diet, address joint issues, coat issues, digestive issues or other? That would help narrow down suggestions.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use Nupro for Penny, who is almost 1 year old. Lion gets Nupro Silver which contains glucosamine, to keep his joints healthy. They also get a fish oil capsule squirted on their food 3X per week.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I also like Nupro (either the joint supplement or regular) as a general all around vitamin/mineral supplement.

I also like fish oil for omega 3. (one human capsule drained on food once a day for a couple of weeks and then you can back down a little and go to a couple times a week. Can cause loose stools in some dogs)

I have heard of good success in growing coats (thicker, longer) for Missing Link Prescription Strength (available without a prescription on the internet).

Edited to add: A CAUTION. DO NOT USE PET TABS which are available in every pet supply store. They have been proven to contain lead.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

THANK YOU, Brody's mom, Missyr, Jesuschick, lula's mom, corky.
I appreciate your feedback. 
I have heard folks using Nupro. I will google it.

I feed my Chi. "Raw", and "Homecooked". Rotate between the two.
I would like to find a decent freezedried food thou, when needed.

I'm just trying to ensure he gets all his vita's/minerals/etc..
Agree, not to give everyday, maybe few times a week.
***************************************

I have heard coconut oil, hemp seed oil is better to use than
fish oil. 

Anyway, I'll google Nupro. Thanks guys... ((hugs))
Anyone else know of a good Vita. Product, please pass along...


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

P.S- Brody's Mom,,, 
(((LOVE))) them white/sparkling teeth on Brody.
I'm trying to achieve it on my pooch too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pmum said:


> THANK YOU, Brody's mom, Missyr, Jesuschick, lula's mom, corky.
> I appreciate your feedback.
> I have heard folks using Nupro. I will google it.
> 
> ...


Coconut oil is high in omega 6. Some people think that dogs can't assimilate plant omegas well at all. Flax also is one that many people use, or lecithin. These are all plant based omega fatty acids. Having said that, I do know some who use them in their oil rotations (along with fish oil) and their dogs do great. Really up to you if you want to include plant based oils or not. I would not use them in PLACE of fish oil, but I would use them in addition to.

Here's a link for Nupro:

NUPROSUPPLEMENT.COM

And here's a link for info and ingredients for the Prescription Strength Missing Link which is also good:

The Missing Link Canine/Feline Professional Strength Veterinary Formula for Recovery & Detoxification Veterinary Information from Drugs.com



pmum said:


> P.S- Brody's Mom,,,
> (((LOVE))) them white/sparkling teeth on Brody.
> I'm trying to achieve it on my pooch too.


Thanks!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Brody does have a pretty smile!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MiniGrace said:


> Brody does have a pretty smile!


LOL Thanks! He doesn't really get a choice since he eats raw and I also brush his teeth!


----------

